# Chuva intensa Nazaré - 28 Maio 2011



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 17:17)

*Chuva intensa inunda caves comerciais e viaturas dos bombeiros na Nazaré*



> Duas viaturas dos Bombeiros da Nazaré e diversas caves de estabelecimentos comerciais ficaram hoje inundados devido a uma "tromba de água" que se abateu pouco depois das 11H00 de hoje. As regiões centro e sul do país deverão ser as mais atingidas pelos aguaceiros e trovoada. Para a região de Lisboa, as previsões apontam mesmo para a possibilidade de queda de granizo. Só os arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores escapam a este aviso de mau tempo.
> 
> Fonte dos bombeiros locais adiantou que a inundação no quartel, além  de danificar as duas viaturas da corporação também "deixou submersas" duas  viaturas particulares de bombeiros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 17:17)




----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 01:22)

Brutal precipitação! 

E eu que só conheço a Nazaré com solinho e a abarrotar de gente! Está é uma outra perspectiva bem diferente!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:18)

actioman disse:


> Brutal precipitação!
> 
> E eu que só conheço a Nazaré com solinho e a abarrotar de gente! Está é uma outra perspectiva bem diferente!



Sem dúvida...Muito material pelo MeteoPT de Maio..Muito bom


----------

